# Successful Used Outboard Buying



## Rumbles1960 (Feb 4, 2009)

Like I mentioned in another post I have purchased a 1448 Tracker Grizzly my intention is to resist those beautiful new 4 strokes with power trim and electric start ( I didn't even now you could get a tiller with power trim) and buy a used motor. I have to say it scares me a bit buying used, I don't want a project motor so I thought I would pose the question how successful has your used engine purchase been, do they usually work out to be good motors with lots of life left? Would you insist on listening to a used outboard before buying it? Late model used outboards seem to command big bucks so how old should I consider going? Is there anything in particular I should watch out for?


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Post 1956 Johnson or Evinrude is your best bet. 



> Would you insist on listening to a used outboard before buying it?


If I didn't want a project (I have bought about 10 motors in the past 3 years, and none of them were in running condition when bought), I would definitely insist on hearing it run. Plus, I would do a compression check, and inspect the gear lube.

I put post 1956, as they are the best as far as reliability, and ease to get parts for, etc, but you probably want something a little more modern for ease of use. I would put that around post 1970 or so Johnson/Evinrude, as they had pretty well modernized them to the point that they would be until about when the 4 strokes came out by that point. Post 1985 is going to be propshaft rated, as opposed to crankshaft rated, so there will be a 10% difference in hp between the two years, but that is not going to be a deal breaker. The mid 70s is when we started seeing electronic ignition, over points, but they are both simple, reliable and easy to work on, so it doesn't matter there. Really, in the small Johnnyrude twin cylinders, you can't go wrong after '70 or so. Just look at condition.

Other brands are possibilities too. If you go a little newer, you can find some smaller Yamahas as well. Their small 2 stroke motors are pretty good as well. 

I can't vouch too much for them, but the older 2 stroke Tohatsu's seem to be good motors as well. I almost powered my Yazoo with one. 

Hondas will cost you a bloody fortune, but they are excellent motors, as anything of Honda's is. However, they weren't as common back in the '70s and '80s as some of the other brands, so I would be leary of parts availability for them.

Stay away from Chrysler or Force at all costs. Even if it is one of the Mercury made Force's, it was still the Chrysler design, just Merc was getting the meager profits from them. 

I am not a Merc person at all. Their older ones were crazy, to say the least. Great racing motors, but really had no place on a boat that needed to be reliable. The new ones, well, I am not going to go there. However, it is a very wide common speculation that the only reason that both merc and Motorguide are still in business is due to the number of boat companies that Brunswick owns, and packages merc/motorguide combos on. That leaves a small window, mostly in the '90s, of the reasonable motors, IMHO, but I just prefer to stay away from them altogether. 

So, I would highly recommend a Johnson/Evinrude. Partly because that is what I am most familiar, but there is a reason that I choose them as my main interest in motors. They usually have the most logical/bulletproof designs, that lasted longer than other motors before being changed to a new model. They (especially the twin cyl. motors) are known as the industry standard for a long lasting reliable motor. Probably the easiest motor to get parts for, and simplest motor to work on. 

Don't be afraid of motors with some age. My main motor is a '75 Evinrude 40 horse tiller. It gets quite a bit of use just about every weekend. Very reliable, and I have no issues taking it out in the ocean, or fishing bass tourneys with it, or putting in, and running downriver, as I know it will get me back up.


----------



## Macgyver (Feb 4, 2009)

I pretty much agree with the above post . I've worked on lots of older motors , merc, chryslers and johnnyrudes. I'd have to say johnnyrudes are the most reliable, most older motors you'll find WILL need work. Minimum , be prepared to rebuild a carb and maybe replace some coils. but after you do that you'll have a good reliable motor. I have a 74' johnson 25HP and I had to do just that . it didn't cost me that much and is a great motor. I also restored a 57' rude 5.5 hp and it was a great little motor also .


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Feb 8, 2009)

thank you for some excellent advice
=D>


----------



## ben2go (Feb 9, 2009)

Just be aware of lake restrictions.Some lakes limit horsepower and some have banned 2 strokes.Some of the newer EPA certified 2 strokes are approved.


----------



## Zum (Feb 9, 2009)

I've only bought used outboards and the only one I had trouble with I knew I was going to.It was a DT 40(suzuki),sunk in salt water and never flushed out properly afterwards.I still got 2 seasons out of it and sold the parts for $100 dollars less then what I bought the motor for.
Currently running a 1986 Mariner(made by Yahama)only had to clean the carbs and I replaced the fuel pump.Going on it's 2nd year.
Have 2, 9.9 evinrudes;late 70's.I did rob a lower unit off one to fix the other.
A 2hp Yamaha,not a problem with it;sold it with a canoe.

I would be alittle leary of the Chrysler and Force motors also.I have had good luck with 3 brands.
Heres a few things and questions you could ask(theres probably alot more):
-Just visually check out the motor,peeling paint on the engine sometimes means it was overheated,may be just corrision(salt).Over all condition.
-ask about maintenance
-be real good to see it running,good water flow,forward/reverse(even a test run?)
-compression check
-check lower unit oil for water,metal shavings 
-have a mechanic check it out?
-ask alot of questions,hows it start,was it sunk,why you selling,any problems with it...etc

I never spent over $750 on a outboard yet.I mean I'd like a new outboard but at 4-5 grand,I think I'll keep on going the used route.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 9, 2009)

Force motors = force you to paddle :lol:


----------



## ben2go (Feb 10, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> Force motors = force you to paddle :lol:




No kidding. :roll:


----------



## Macgyver (Feb 10, 2009)

I put $250 into restoring the 5.5 I had plus the $50 I gave for it . My current 25 I don't have any money into at all. I did some work on a friends RV in trade for a fiberglass tri hull , stick steer 16' boat. I cleaned it up . put my 5.5 on it and took the 25 off. sold the boat for $600 , another friend had some coils I got for free, the rest was just labor to fix it I did myself. so I came out about even on the whole deal .


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 18, 2009)

Personally, If you have a boat and the trailer. I would water test any motor that I am about to buy. I wouldn't even consider a motor that the owner wouldn't let me test in the water. Or, they can take you out with the motor. If they aren't willing to get into the water with the motor then you probably don't need to buy it. A water test can reveal thinks that no barrel or muffs can reproduce. You can either get a cheap motor and work on it all the time or you can spend a few dollars and get something that is going to be reliable and work well for you.


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Feb 18, 2009)

well a month has gone buy since I started this thread and I have looked at several outboards and they have all been disappointments, seems like guys selling outboards want me to fund their children's education through collage so the hunt goes on!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rumbles1960 said:


> well a month has gone buy since I started this thread and I have looked at several outboards and they have all been disappointments, seems like guys selling outboards want me to fund their children's education through collage so the hunt goes on!


It is a tough time for anything boating related right now. I started looking for my rig in Dec. '07 and Jan '08, and had plenty of boats, motors, and trolling motors to pick through. Now, I have been trying to help Russ010 on his quest for a new rig, and I cannot find anything. I would have thought that since the economy is still in a downward spiral, we would start seeing more people have to sell their boats and outboards, but it seems it is the other way around. Nobody can afford to buy a new one, so they don't sell the old boat. Really annoying me, as I am in search of a few things that I could have gotten a dime a dozen this time last year, but cannot find at all this year.


----------



## atb (Feb 19, 2009)

Rumbles1960 said:


> well a month has gone buy since I started this thread and I have looked at several outboards and they have all been disappointments, seems like guys selling outboards want me to fund their children's education through collage so the hunt goes on!



Ive only been looking 2 weeks but finding some similar problems either a major fix up or too high a price. Craigslist guys asking $400 less firm than a new motor with warranty for their 5 year old motor. There seem are a lot of less than 20 hour like new used 5 or 6 year old motors in SE Michigan :lol: , even if true the asking price has been ridiculous high and the prices firm.


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Feb 25, 2009)

hey guys I gave in today and bought a new Yamaha 25hp two stroke. I was just spending too much time looking for a good used one. The other thing is our Canadian dollar has slipped by 20 cents on the US so that means new things are going to go up. So yesterday I started calling all Yamaha Dealers within about 4 hours looking for a new non current and came up with a real good deal about an hour away and a good thousand less than a 09. The used market is just not good around here and spending what guys are asking for so called good used ones with no warranty didn't make sense.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome - having a warranty is great 

Usually means more time fishing and boating and less time screwing aroudn with the motor


----------



## Nickk (Feb 26, 2009)

bassboy, you rule!!!

you are the man for outboard info!


----------

